# Food Safety News - 04/20/2022 New Salmonella outbreak possibly linked to chicken under investigation by USDA



## daveomak.fs (Apr 20, 2022)

New Salmonella outbreak possibly linked to chicken under investigation by USDA​By News Desk on Apr 20, 2022 12:05 am
The USDA is investigating a new Salmonella Enteritidis outbreak but little information has been released. Chicken has been identified as the possible source for the pathogen, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety Inspection Service. The agency has not released any information regarding the number of infected people or where they live. Similarly,... Continue Reading


ANSES identifies main hazards in raw milk cheeses; E. coli infections top the list​By News Desk on Apr 20, 2022 12:04 am
A French agency has studied the main bacterial hazards associated with raw milk cheeses and other products made from raw milk. The French Agency for Food, Environmental and Occupational Health and Safety (ANSES) identified the types of unpasteurized milk cheeses on which to target efforts. In France, over the past decade, 34 percent, 37 percent... Continue Reading


Avian flu outbreaks in U.S. top previous record​By News Desk on Apr 20, 2022 12:03 am
Prior to just 70 days ago, the worst case of highly pathogenic avian influenza(HPAI) in the United States occurred in  2015. By all indications, the HPAI outbreaks that have already happened in just more than two months of  2022 surpassed those 2015 Avian flu records. Just four commercial flocks recently culled more than 15 million diseased... Continue Reading


Countries raise 10 new concerns at WTO meeting​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 20, 2022 12:02 am
The United States was involved in one of the 10 new issues raised at a recent World Trade Organization meeting on food safety and trade. Almost 50 specific trade concerns (STC) were discussed at the WTO Committee on Sanitary and Phytosanitary (SPS) Measures meeting in March. Issues included pesticide maximum residue limits (MRLs), animal diseases,... Continue Reading


New center at CDC designed to improve outbreak predictions, responses​By News Desk on Apr 20, 2022 12:01 am
The CDC has a new center to help forecast and analyze outbreaks. Dubbed the Center for Forecasting and Outbreak Analytics, the new entity is designed to enhance the country’s ability use data, models and analytics to enable timely, effective decision-making in response to public health threats, according to an announcement by the Centers for Disease... Continue Reading


New York announces guidance to strengthen the produce supply system​By News Desk on Apr 20, 2022 12:00 am
New York State Agriculture Commissioner Richard A. Ball has announced the release of new guidance document from the Produce Traceability Blue Ribbon Task Force that he says will help to further strengthen New York’s produce supply system. The task force is made up of New York farmers and representatives from produce distributors and retailers. The... Continue Reading


Salmonella test spurs recall of Marketside organic zucchini sold at Walmart stores​By News Desk on Apr 19, 2022 06:50 pm
World Variety Produce Inc. of Los Angeles is recalling organic zucchini shipped to Walmart stores in 18 states after government testing revealed contamination with Salmonella. “Consumers who have purchased the recalled organic Marketside zucchini are urged to destroy and dispose of recalled product,” according to a company notice. The Marketside brand organic zucchini was shipped... Continue Reading


----------

